# R.I.P slim



## blackbear (Feb 17, 2007)

only had the leopard gecko for a mounth wouldnt eat or anything. vet said liver deasease.

but everything needs a momerial.

so R.I.P slim shame you had to go so soon


----------



## slitherin (Jan 29, 2007)

R.i.p Slim Dude


----------



## blackbear (Feb 17, 2007)

slim ive now sent your brother up to you.. take good care of each other


----------



## titch (Aug 9, 2006)

So sorry to hear that!


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

RIP Slim


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

awww so sorry, its very hard.. bless..


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

Awww I am sorry for your loss. R.I.P


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

shame


----------



## jennifer (Feb 9, 2007)

xxx


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

ss for you loss hun xxxx





http://darkfaerysworld.pizco.com


----------



## muxers91 (Mar 3, 2007)

*sorry to hear*

 sorry to hear bout ur loss


----------

